
Google shaking up earthquake searches - peter123
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/03/shaking-up-earthquake-searches.html
======
indiejade
Neat. The Pacific Rim of Fire is such a hotbed of activity:

[http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&gl=us&ie=UTF8&#...</a><p>Just wish I
could have figured out how to get the little markers to be different colors
for earthquakes and volcanoes.

